# Keeping chicken warm



## mr bonejangles (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello, I thought I saw a post on this before but then I could not find it, maybe I was searching incorrectly

Anyways, once my whole chicken is done I will need to keep it warm for max 4 - 5 hours.  Will wrapping it in foil then in blankets in a cooler do this???  I also saw a suggestion somewhere to heat a few bricks in the oven wrap them in foil, put them in a pan along with the chicken.

Also if this was posted please let me know where I could find it, Thanks


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep.  You should be good to go.  Just pack the cooler with towels and all will be warm.  If you want some insurance, warm up a couple of bricks in your oven, wrap them in foil, and place in the bottom of your cooler.  I've also heard of someone using an electric heating pad inside the cooler to keep things warm until supper.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jun 15, 2010)

+1 on the cooler and towels.  It always amazes me how hot the meat is when I pull it out of there.   4 hours should be no problem.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree with all above.  You can also warm the cooler by putting a container of hot water in it before the food


----------



## mr bonejangles (Jun 16, 2010)

Great!!!! Thanks for all the help


----------

